# She said yes



## ReformedWretch (May 11, 2005)

THe girl we have been hoping to take in as a foset daughter and eventually adopt if she so wishes finally contacted us today, and after much thought and consideration she decided that she wants to live with us.

We're setting a goal for around August or so.


----------



## Scott (May 11, 2005)

Adam: That is great! I greatly admire you and your family. You are a wonderful example of the gospel in action!


----------



## default (May 11, 2005)

Adam, I will be praying for your family and pray that this is the right decision for the girl and you all!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 11, 2005)

Thanks, please pray the Lord move in this girls life and gives me and my wife the faith to trust Him no matter what.

[Edited on 5-11-2005 by houseparent]


----------



## Preach (May 11, 2005)

Praying my dear brother


----------

